#ubuntu-dz 2011-08-07
<ArchangelSe7en> o/ Off 
<ArchangelSe7en> brb
<Off> heu
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-30
<prgrmmr> salam alikom,
<prgrmmr> c la ou je peut trouver des gens interessé par linux
<prgrmmr> en algerie?
<prgrmmr> ou je me ss trempé??
<Na3iL> alut
<Na3iL> salut*
<DelphiWorld> salam Off
<DelphiWorld> ramadan karim
#ubuntu-dz 2012-07-31
<oix> waaaa *_* ils sont tous revenus !!
<Off> tiens, oix !
<oix> en personne ^_^
<oix> ça va Off ?
<Off> Ça va
<Off> et toi ? Tu vas bien ?
<oix> dans l'ensemble :)
<Off> Alors ! T'as complètement oublié les amplis hein :-D
<oix> absolument pas ! c'est l'autre qui m'a oublié !
<Off> c'est pas grave
<Off> même si je cherche toujours :-(
<oix> j'ai été occupé ces derniers temps, du coup je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher ailleurs ...
<oix> mais si je tombe sur quelque chose, je te fais signe ;)
<Off> très bien
<DelphiWorld> Salam
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-01
<oix> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> oix: ;)
<oix> ça va bien ?
<DelphiWorld> oix: bien et vous
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-02
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<Sangimed__> Kayen cha3b hnaya ?
<Sangimed__> salam wa3likom
<Sangimed__> éhééé Off rak hna ?
<Tux-Tn> salut Sangimed__
<Tux-Tn> Sangimed__, besoin d'aide?
<sangimed_> re désolé j'ai un problème avec les dns
<sangimed_> au fait c'est ma question
<sangimed_> y a t'il des dns plus stable que Dydns ?
#ubuntu-dz 2012-08-04
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
#ubuntu-dz 2013-07-31
<Amine_> Salut
<Amine_> personne ?
#ubuntu-dz 2013-08-01
<Amine_> Bonjour !
